# FTP server behind netgear router



## G1stealth (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi, I'm trying to set up a FTP on this computer so a friend can access files from his PC. I'm behind a Netgear WGR614 Wireless router on Win XP. I can set it up to work and access it fine from any one of the two other PCs on this router, but not from any other PC NOT in this network... What do I need todo to make this work?? BTW I'm using Ability FTP server V1.18 if it matters at all. 
Thanks in advance for any help...
-scott.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to forward port 21 through the router's NAT layer to the machine with the FTP server installed.


----------



## G1stealth (Apr 4, 2007)

I already did that, but I'm not sure I did it correctly. I went to "run" and to "ipconfig" and got my PC's IP. Then I went into the advanced settings on my router and then to "port forwarding". There was a pull down menu, and I selected "FTP" and put in my PC's IP that I got from "ipconfig". When I was finished it said...

Service name:FTP
start port: 20
end port: 21
Server ip address: was the IP address that I got from "ipconfig"

I had someone try to connect to it and it still would not let them. Did I do that correctly?
thanks again,
-scott.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That looks correct. Are you sure the FTP server is working correctly? Could your ISP be blocking those ports?


----------



## G1stealth (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm not sure, I'll try and find out..... I'm going to go mess with this some more right now.... I'll post back if I find anything out, thanks again for the help.
-scott.


----------



## ChickJordan (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm having the same problem four years later... Did G1stealth ever get his server to work. I've been pulling my hair out for several weeks trying to connect to a Filezilla server through the Netgear WGR614v9


----------

